# Whats Going On?? Help??



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Girls,

I am supposed to ring clinic on day 1 of my cycle but i am currently on day 37 of whats always a 28 day cycle ive never had any problems with my AF being late y now?? is there something wrong with me?? should i ring clinic and let them know whats happening??

3 HPT done All BFN - But New There was no way i could be PG xxx

Jay xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry Forgot to say ive been having tummy pain for the past 4 days and still Af doesnt come..


Jay xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi sweeti sorry to here af is being a witch and not showen, this is your first and 1 shot go at this and in that its self is stressfull, 
im no expert and iv never been where you are as my af is fine, but reading your post, as yopu have never been late i would put it down to underling stress....you want so much for af to come to start your first cycle,its on you mind......and that could be making you late,   your mind and body play tricks with you, and stress can make you late, try to not think about it and try to realax, i no its hard.......i would call your clinic also just to let them no and to see what they say, they could put your mind at rest......  she will trun up soon for you, and good luck xxxx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

This happened to me too. I have always been clockwork with my periods every 28 days until started ivf. The month of starting tx it decided to change to 35 days and has been ever since. 

As winsome says, you are on the right road no matter how many days it takes to show up x

Katie


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

katie....hi sweet.....just want to   you.....for what you have been through by reading your sig.......one day sweeti you will be a mummy......    .......


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

winsome just read yours also and   you........we can we will.....


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks claire, its been rough but we will get there someday one way or another. good luck with your review next week

Katie xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls

She Still Not Here Is Funny Ive Not Been Overly Thinking About It At All As Ive Been Very Busy At Work.. Im Thinking Mayb I Didnt Ov This Cycle Maybe Thats Why She Isnt Coming, Ive Always OV'd day 14 or 15 And L Phase Has Always Been 14days Then AF..

Think I Will Ring The Clinic Tomorrow And See What They Say..

Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jay

Thats typical the time you want the aul witch to arrive in time she will be late, as the girls have said if you are having cramps maybe its on its way if no sign give the rfc a ring..

Jillyhen


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Rung The Clinic This Morning Im Going In For A Scan At 8am Tomorro Morning To See Whats Going On...


Jay xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi jay.......good luck sweeti and least they are getting it sorted, let use no how you get on,


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

jaylee  all the best for scan tomoro-hope goes well. xx 
carly


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jaylee - good luck with scan today, hope all is well.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls

Well Mr Faul Scaned Me Say's There Is A Sist In My Womb Altho He Does Not Think That's What Is Keeping AF Away, He Also Said My Lining Is Very Thin So Not Much To Come Away So He Gave Me Provera Tablets For 5 Days Then Hopefully Get A Bleed ( maybe just small ) And If No AF After A Week Then The Last Day Of That Wk Is Classed As Day 1, Still Dont Have A Clue What Has Happened To Me!


Jay xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

jay  morning......
bless ya....cysts can just go on there own maybe after you have a bleed with the pills he gave you,if no bleed then if they see it as a prob they would of told you yesterday, they may when on your dr scan just have another look at cyst....i had one on last tx and it just went....
at least you no where you are and when to start tx.....


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

How did your review go clairescott??

Katie x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi kate

well follow up went good and bad, 

my head  was in a spin, i think i asked to many qs, i was in there for over a hr and half.....   nurse kept on having to go out and get advice from a consultant, well serves them right i wanted 1 in first place and as it happen he might as well been in room,
i asked about implantation failer and immune, basicly they dont really do lost of tests for them as she thinks its not fully understood and pros and cons with immune,
i asked about why no frozzen 1s she could not answer me, she did not no and i would have to call ofu and talk to them ......also re assited egg hatching which i asked about,
imgetting  tested for thrombophilia,(clotting blood,which can course implantation failer, only because i asked and said im worried that could be the case, as my dad died of a blood clot, but the consaultant thinks i will be low risk, also iv got to have my fsh done again as it will run out soon, it was 8 last time,

im going to keep same protcal and drugs. they said very good cycle last time and dont want to rock the boat or up my stimming incase of ohss .....i asked about changing my clinic and yes i could but i need to go home and call them in 4weeks to tell them thats what i really want, eeeerrrr iv had 6 weeks to think about it, 
also it might put me back a bit refreal ect ect, so we was looking at starting dec af......oh no cant do that it fulls over xmas....so looking at jan af and starting dr feb, but if my af is late a few times then i might just make the dec af and start dr in jan,   if not it was not ment to be, bit pd off iv got to wait longer but i cant face that bus travel again to ofu... so my mind is made up......my poor dp didnt get a word in and what was said went over his head bless him.

so all in all i think it went well.....thanks for asking sweei, how are you my love, xxx^

sorry for going on but had lots to say and tell,


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Claire, 

We all want answers as to why it doesnt work so your not the only one who will have drilled them at your review. Although i have always found they always say the same thing. WE DONT KNOW WHY IT DIDNT WORK      Better luck next time, and no you cant have your five grand back even though youve nothing to show for it! 

Katie x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi katie......i no, i had to ask all these qs although i new deep down they just dont no....in my letter i got b4 f/u they just put it down to bad luck......eeerrrrrrr thanks bad luck thats my middle name, as many others.....you have been through it more than once and i bet it gets harded not better,


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well hirls, I never got a bleed so i rung clinic yesterday to inform them that day 1 was saturday past there talking to the burse she said i was still on time for the egg collection that had already been booked in for me on the 14th november, so she give me another pre treatment apppointment 26th october.... then rung me back half an hour later and said we couldnt start treatment untill january as the nurse that booked in egg collection didnt book in DH's Tese (ssr) and that they only perform 2-3 of these a wk So no room for us untill january, Gutted angry upset stressed to have two treatments booked then cancelled... rung dh he rung the nurse and asked her how this has happened to us Again she then told him a different story that she told me, that i wouldnt have been on the spray long enough he told her he would like to make a formal complaint as the way they have treated us from the begining is a disgrace.

Our consultant that we were under dr d boyle has retired 6months Ago And we our currently under NO consultant!!!

Really think that the stress of all this is why i never had a period last month as it has never happened to me before..

By the time we have treatment we will be with this clinic almost 3 Years!!


Anyone know how we go about making a complaint??

Jay x


----------

